# Hotel in Villahermosa - recommendation



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Rather than doing one long shot from CDMX to Merida, I will stop halfway I'm thinking Villahermosa.


I'll heed advice seen here in other posts and drive mostly during daylight. 

Does anybody have a recommendation for a hotel in Villa Hermosa?
I want safe parking, hopefully with a nigh watchman guarding the parking lot.

Thanks!

Richard


Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

ElPocho said:


> Rather than doing one long shot from CDMX to Merida, I will stop halfway I'm thinking Villahermosa.
> 
> 
> I'll heed advice seen here in other posts and drive mostly during daylight.
> ...


I can't remember the hotel we stopped at but it had enclosed, guarded parking. I'll tell you this, even if you leave early the traffic is almost as bad as CDMX.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I always stay at the modern hotel right in front of the entrance of the park with the Olmec heads. It is very nice , walking distance to restaurants, across the park on the main road to the airport if you continue straight ahead..takes you by Palenque and on the way to the ugly Esccarcega.. There is a hotel there that is decent it is called Real Primavera but the cops are crooked and the place is not a nice place.. just a crossroad.
I am going to see if I can find the name of the hotel in Villahermosa..Stayed there many times but I can never rremember the name.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I checked the name is La Venta Inn , it is a modern business hotel with good A/C accross from the entrance to the park on the main drag crossing the town so it is very convenient to get out of there. You also have a branch of the famous La Parroquia restaurant from Vera Cruz at walking distance.
You are also a cab ride from one of the most popular seafood place in town, it is worth going to it.. Ask the hotel about it


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

citlali said:


> I checked the name is La Venta Inn , it is a modern business hotel with good A/C accross from the entrance to the park on the main drag crossing the town so it is very convenient to get out of there. You also have a branch of the famous La Parroquia restaurant from Vera Cruz at walking distance.
> You are also a cab ride from one of the most popular seafood place in town, it is worth going to it.. Ask the hotel about it


Thanks ! 

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

Good decision, ElPocho! Google Maps says that Mérida is a minimum drive of over 17 hours 14 minutes from CDMX, a distance of 814 miles.

Now stopping in Villahermosa is a lot better, yet it is still a minimum drive of 10 hours, a distance of 466 miles. All under ideal Google Map conditions.

These times do not count the time it tales to exit Mexico City.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Anonimo said:


> Good decision, ElPocho! Google Maps says that Mérida is a minimum drive of over 17 hours 14 minutes from CDMX, a distance of 814 miles.
> 
> Now stopping in Villahermosa is a lot better, yet it is still a minimum drive of 10 hours, a distance of 466 miles. All under ideal Google Map conditions.
> 
> These times do not count the time it tales to exit Mexico City.


Oh! cdmx was a piece of cake... Just get up at 4:30 am, hit the road at 5:15... Sunrise around Puebla ...

I think I could of made it all the way to Cd.  Campeche, but then there is a horrible section, that is loaded with topes that seemed to be designed to stop an invading armoured column. Or at least slow it down enough so the locals can sell their wares... These topes (speed bumps) are every 300 meters. 

If I were Supreme Governor of the State of Campeche I'd build a bypass and forbid any dwellings with 500 meters of the road...

A whole economy developed around a road they strangled, it can't be widened, and when they do build a bypass it will wither and die, like so many other towns. They did go overboard, though... 



Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------

